# Scared Maltese



## sbos

I am fostering a young (app 3 years old) Maltese. He is positively scared of everthything, every sound, the leaves falling, etc.
I have only had him for a few days and he has made progress, he poops/pees outside, eats his food, sleeps in his bed. I think he has bonded to my 10 year old lhasapoo (K) (although she thinks he's nuts).
My biggest problem right now is he can not be touched to do anything for him (clean his butt, trim mats, put a collar on); he has to be cornered (he then fights like a cat, spitting, trying to bite, clawing, a nightmare), wrapped in a towel (then he stiffens out and lets you do what you need to) but as soon as you take the towel away he flips out.
I mostly just leave him in peace and try to have him participate in K's daily routine. I live in a very rural area, he goes out during the day with K and stays in the yard but at night I have to lease them to walk before bed, I cannot get the lease on him without the above routine, which I can't handle doing to him. I read another entry about trying a short leash and leaving it on all the time, which I am going to try tomorrow.
Anyone that can help, thank you...I appreciate it already.


----------



## Abbylynn

The leash IMO is a good idea. Also ... do not corner him. Stay at a distance and walk by ... no eye contact .. throw a yummy treat to him. Do this for days if need be. Also you can try sitting at a distance on the floor from him and do the same thing. Get down to his level. You look like a tall monster to him right now! Lol!  Any time he makes an advance towards you .... throw a treat. Try doing no eye contact. He needs to learn that you mean him no harm ... and all good things come from you ... and you are the "greatest" person ever. It sounds as if he is petrified! Poor guy! 

Remember that he is new and everything is scary right now. It will likely take him some time to become secure ... just like adopting a shelter dog ..... He does not know that he is a foster or what's up!


----------



## sbos

Thanks for your reply, it's been 5 dAYS. I have to take him to the vet tomorrow, he has fleas and one of his eyes looks like it might be infected, it will be the same ordeal to get him into the carrier...or maybe it would be better to capture him and wrap him in a towel so we dont have to go through the ordeal of taking him out of the carrier at the vets. Sorry to see you lost your little Leeo.


----------



## Abbylynn

sbos said:


> Thanks for your reply, it's been 5 dAYS. I have to take him to the vet tomorrow, he has fleas and one of his eyes looks like it might be infected, it will be the same ordeal to get him into the carrier...or maybe it would be better to capture him and wrap him in a towel so we dont have to go through the ordeal of taking him out of the carrier at the vets. Sorry to see you lost your little Leeo.


Thank you. 

Good luck at the vets. Maybe you could try a nice hot dog cut into tiny pieces and lure him into his travel carrier by tossing a few pieces in there. I cut one hot dog into about 100 tiny pieces ... also they are easy to choke on if left round. It will also make him "like" his carrier and you! Once you get him in there ... reward and give more treat! I use hot dogs for everything! Lol!  .......... I trained Eddee to not be a resource guarder in two days with a hot dog! Lol!

Using a towel is close to the idea of a "Thundershirt" ... It somehow comforts and calms the dog. Gives the dog a sense of security. Keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## sbos

I will keep you posted, thanks again for your reply and ideas - every little bit helps, this is so stressful for all of us, J, K and me!!


----------



## buttonlady

What is your foster's background? I have a little toy poodle that was a puppy mill rescue, and acted terrified of the whole world. He easily bonded with my other dogs, but would run and hide whenever I tried to pick him up or pet him; if cornered, he would try to fight (and he is all of 5 lbs). I tried to remember that as awful as his early years must have been, the mill was the only life he knew, and he had never been exposed to everyday life in a home. He had never been leashed, or groomed, or even handled, so he feared the worst whenever a person came near him.

I tried to find things that he enjoyed; besides treats, he discovered the joy of squeaky toys, and his anticipation of playing with one would overcome his fear enough that he would come close. He also enjoyed having a crate available when he felt overwhelmed, so I made sure he had one close by. 

He's been with me 18 months, and has slowly warmed up, and become more comfortable with being handled; I doubt he will ever be completely free of his fears. He still cowers and trembles with loud noises, has to be coaxed to come to me, and would rather cuddle with the other dogs than with me. Nevertheless, he is a sweet little guy who is loved just the way he is.


----------



## sbos

The story is he was rescued from a puppy mill by a lady who one year later left him at our rescue because he was "digging in her garden". He seems really damaged so I'm sure his previous life was hell. Your pup sounds alot like J. scared to death, 5# and a fighter. Toys kind of scare him but he watches while I play with K. He has definately bonded with my dog although she's a little annoyed at having to share. Every day he gets a little less skittish but it is by such small degrees. He goes to his bed during the day and sleeps under my bed on a towel at night, of course K sleeps with me (he won't let me touch him so I couldn't get him on the bed anyway). I'm partially retired, live in the country and have a pretty quiet routine life. He is very good with this. He's still very scared but I do see progress. He comes to his name and takes treats from me but he will not let me handle him AT ALL. I am going to practice handing him the treat with my right hand while having my left hand there to attempt to pet him...maybe if I am very very patient he will let me eventually. I think I may cancel the vet appt for tomorrow, his eye looks better and the fleas can wait, it is so stressful to get him in the carrier (see my earlier post; kicking, scratching, biting, losing control of bladder and bowel) I would rather give him more time. It is so helpful to have you guys as a resource, it helps writing and reading your replies.


----------



## agility collie mom

I would not cancel vet visit instead do you have someone who can hold him wrapped in the towel while traveling. Eye problems can escalate quickly. Explain to the vet that he is scared. Good luck with the little guy.


----------



## sbos

Good news - J let me pet him this morning, still very skittish but it was a big step.


----------



## Abbylynn

sbos said:


> Good news - J let me pet him this morning, still very skittish but it was a big step.


Good job! Keep up doing whatever you're doing ... and then some! 

EDIT: I forgot to ask ... did he get to the vets?


----------



## valuta8

Whatever you do, DON'T CODDLE. Let him come to you. Engage with him on walks, play ball if he likes that, and try and train him with some yummy treats. If you want to engage with him, lie down on the ground and he'll probably approach you curiously.
This is the best advice I can offer you- Walk him often. It's really, really important. Twice a day at the very least.


----------



## sbos

Hello everyone and thanks so much for all your advice. we did not go to the vets because he just let me pet him and I didn't want to go through the drama again. I talked with the vet, the eye looks better but he is getting shaggier by the day, so will need to see the vet because the groomer suggests a tranqilizer (sp) for her visit (any advice on this?).
J goes out every morning and afternoon with Kate for poo and pee (by themselves no leash). He lets me pet him but will not come when called or allow me to put a lease on. Played with Katie today with a toy for the first tiem!!! Need advice for training cause I think that is the next step. Monday he took bites out of a book so I remove everything from now on. He sleeps in his bed and under my bed at night, sleeps through the night without problem. Thanks everyone, Sara
(can't figure out how to post pics or I would)


----------



## Abbylynn

sbos said:


> Hello everyone and thanks so much for all your advice. we did not go to the vets because he just let me pet him and I didn't want to go through the drama again. I talked with the vet, the eye looks better but he is getting shaggier by the day, so will need to see the vet because the groomer suggests a tranqilizer (sp) for her visit (any advice on this?).
> J goes out every morning and afternoon with Kate for poo and pee (by themselves no leash). He lets me pet him but will not come when called or allow me to put a lease on. Played with Katie today with a toy for the first tiem!!! Need advice for training cause I think that is the next step. Monday he took bites out of a book so I remove everything from now on. He sleeps in his bed and under my bed at night, sleeps through the night without problem. Thanks everyone, Sara
> (can't figure out how to post pics or I would)


It is good to hear there is some positive progress. It will take time. 
Sleeping under your bed must be comforting to him.  Yes ... doggy proof everything! They can get into things so quickly it is amazing!

I got my shelter dog to come by always offering a treat when he approached me. I would call his name and then say "come" ... but I was able to be closer to him and reach my hand out with the treat and drop it in front of him. He learned that when I called "Eddee ...Come" he was rewarded ... and I became the "good person".  I am a big "hot dog" person! Lol! I use a hot dog cut into about 100 tiny pieces to train ... because my dogs see it as a high value treat. Just remember to allow for the calories when it comes meal time. 

The training forums threads have many sticky's for different methods of training. I like clicker training once the dog is comfortable with me. I do not rush into the actual training until the dog has settled some and is not so scared. I do however immediately do potty training 101 ... and a recall. Also once the dog is settled I like using NILIF (Nothing In Life Is Free) as a training method. It works well!


http://www.dogforums.com/dog-training-forum/33841-free-clicker-training-course.html

http://www.dogforums.com/dog-training-forum/6856-nilif-nothing-life-free.html


----------

